# 2002 330i Aux Input Question



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a 2002 330i (build date 10/01) without Nav or CD changer. I have a HK Buisness CD. I have an MP3 player, but it is not an IPOD. What are my options for an AUX input? I currently use a Monster FM transmitter, which works pretty well. Thanks in advance.

BTW I checked the "mode" options and they only include CD and AM/FM.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

*input*

Sorry, I should have been more specific. Will my stereo head unit have a slot for a CD changer(aux), despite the fact that I do not have a CD changer?

In the trunk of my car, on the drivers side, just in front of one of the HK sub housings, there is a group of connections. Is this where a USA SPEC AUX device would connect? My trunk side wall does not have the same configuration as one with a CD chnger has. Again, thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## flat6 (Sep 9, 2005)

check this thread out

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76934

My post at the very end may help


----------

